# cruise control



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Has anyone installed/modified there Kioti with a cruise control? If so, where did you obtain it and instructions/videos? My foot and ankle get tired in the hay field. That is where I go the longest without moving my foot. I considered the HST linked pedal AKA auto throttle but not the same. Thanks Bob
That is for my open station CK 3510 HST


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning CK. Here is what I found on the WWW. I'd also talk to your dealer.


https://shop.michiganironandequip.com/on-line-mechandise-and-apparel-kioti-ck10-series-hst-cruise-control-kit-detail.htm?productid=-6131664


----------



## rdbr0521 (6 mo ago)

ck3510hb said:


> Has anyone installed/modified there Kioti with a cruise control? If so, where did you obtain it and instructions/videos? My foot and ankle get tired in the hay field. That is where I go the longest without moving my foot. I considered the HST linked pedal AKA auto throttle but not the same. Thanks Bob
> That is for my open station CK 3510 HST


Freeman Tractor & Auto Sales
Southhill ,Va 434-757-7189
They installed cruise control on my Kioti,OH YEAH !


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Morning CK. Here is what I found on the WWW. I'd also talk to your dealer.
> 
> 
> https://shop.michiganironandequip.com/on-line-mechandise-and-apparel-kioti-ck10-series-hst-cruise-control-kit-detail.htm?productid=-6131664


Thanks Bill; I just looked at it. Could be just what I want. My dealership changed hands not long after I bought. No longer deals in Kioti. It would appear they are not interested in small tractors. No others close by.


----------



## kp42804 (Dec 4, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> Has anyone installed/modified there Kioti with a cruise control? If so, where did you obtain it and instructions/videos? My foot and ankle get tired in the hay field. That is where I go the longest without moving my foot. I considered the HST linked pedal AKA auto throttle but not the same. Thanks Bob
> That is for my open station CK 3510 HST


I installed the factory cruise kit on my DK4710SE. Very easy install. You can purchase the kit from Larry Stovesland in TN. They will ship to you. Installation instructions were in the kit and easy to install.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

kp42804 said:


> I installed the factory cruise kit on my DK4710SE. Very easy install. You can purchase the kit from Larry Stovesland in TN. They will ship to you. Installation instructions were in the kit and easy to install.


Thanks, had no idea they sold factory kits.


----------



## Sunny52 (5 mo ago)

ck3510hb said:


> Has anyone installed/modified there Kioti with a cruise control? If so, where did you obtain it and instructions/videos? My foot and ankle get tired in the hay field. That is where I go the longest without moving my foot. I considered the HST linked pedal AKA auto throttle but not the same. Thanks Bob
> That is for my open station CK 3510 HST


I got mine through Tractorparts4less.com for $175 for a DK4210. took me about a 1/2 hour to install. Very easy. Hardest part was getting the plastic tie wrap of the wire harness under the dash to allow the plug to come up thru the hole where you install the switch.


----------

